# Food Safety News - 07/31/2022 Oregon’s state inspection program is 28th in the nation



## daveomak.fs (Jul 31, 2022)

Oregon’s state inspection program is 28th in the nation​By News Desk on Jul 31, 2022 12:05 am
The USDA’s Food Safety and Inspection Service (FSIS) and the State of Oregon have reached a cooperative agreement, under which the state inspection program may inspect meat products produced for shipment within the state. Under the cooperative agreement, the state inspection program must develop, administer, and enforce requirements “at least equal to” those imposed under... Continue Reading

Workshop helps food safety response in Western Balkans​By News Desk on Jul 31, 2022 12:03 am
A workshop has supported countries in the Western Balkans to better respond to food safety emergencies. Among challenges highlighted were enhancing cooperation between different food safety agencies, ensuring cross-border information sharing, and enabling joint investigation and response to food safety emergencies. Such events include foodborne outbreaks, food fraud and adulteration, chemical contamination and other non-compliance... Continue Reading


----------

